# Droppings?



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

I found these [droppings] on our table next to our sink this morning. (They’re in a bowl so it was easier to see.) I’ve dealt with plenty of rats, mice, etc and this is not from them. I was thinking maybe water bugs (being in coastal NC those things are everywhere) but I looked up their feces online and it looks more elongated. Anyone have any ideas? We found these a month or so ago on some basil that was sitting in a bowl but thought it may have come from outside since we had just harvested it. Haven’t seen again until today. They just appeared over night.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If near a plant or plant material that was brought in the house, my guess is caterpillar.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Its bat guano. You have a bat in the house. Normally, they will defecate in the same place.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OK, that is creepy.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not so sure about it being a bat. They have taken up residence in my barn. Love them being here, but the area they drop in is concrete underneath, so I see the droppings. They are definitely more long than round.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would check the basil for caterpillars.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Things that make ya go Hmmmmmmmm..........

http://icwdm.org/Inspection/BlackBrownDroppings.aspx


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It could be a Vampire Caterpillar.
Wear a garlic necklace.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My first thought was caterpillar also when I first saw it also.


----------



## MessyCook (Nov 9, 2018)

Perhaps, a slightly constipated mouse, after all?
I mean, just as with people, what comes out can depend on what goes in, with individual differences to match?

I had a mouse that visited on a regular basis. Only one that left a tidy trail of little turds.
Felt bad about breaking its neck with a regular mouse trap (better said, more so uncomfortable with the expected removal of its broken -possibly decapitated- body), so bought one of those re-use traps, that literally "traps" the mouse.
Caught it, put it outside and it came back again a few days later, laying the exact same turdy trail, at the exact same place.

Set the trap again (peanut butter works great), caught the mouse again (by then named "Stuart", but clearly not as smart as its namesake ), put it outside farther away from the house only to spot his methodical, and by now predictable trail again the next day.

Ended up, doing the same thing for a third time (peanut butter bait, catch and release ) but now an early morning-release in a freezing wind.
Stuart must have then frozen to death since I have not seen him since. 
Like to think he is roaming the eternal hunting fields, blazing a new turdy trail.


----------

